# Pakistan is mobilizing military



## Amsel (May 7, 2009)

> announcement in an evening TV address to the nation.
> 
> Fighting has intensified in recent days in the Swat Valley and other parts of the north-west, and thousands of civilians are leaving the area.
> 
> ...



BBC NEWS | South Asia | Pakistan 'to eliminate militants'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2009)

It is about damn time they do something to fight the Taliban.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2009)

Too true Chris. It has only taken them almost 8 years!


----------



## timshatz (May 8, 2009)

You can never cut a deal with Terrorists that doesn't come back to bite you. Pakistan did a few years ago in agreeing to stay out of the Taliban's turf up north. Now, they've used it as a base to move south. Dumb move and they're paying for it. 

No idea where this is going to end. Could go either way.


----------



## Amsel (May 8, 2009)

It is likely that we have plans in place to go into Pakistan in full force. It is more then likely that we are waiting for the Pakistanis to ask for our assistance before we make such a move that could be interpreted as an invasion by the less educated of the world. This Islamo-fascism must be stopped and these extremists wiped off the face of the earth so they don't spread their murderous and abusive religion even farther. The Taliban are a scourge upon South Asia. It is interesting to see how Pakistan is paying the piper for placating them and even supporting them.


----------



## DBII (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone think that Pakistan will use their nukes if it looks like they will lose the country to the Taleban?

DBII


----------



## Amsel (May 8, 2009)

I would if I was in their shoes.


----------



## Glider (May 8, 2009)

I would be surprised if Pakistan ask for help on the ground. They may well ask for assistance in recce and the use of satillite information, drones and similar equipment from the US but not ground forces.  
Politically it would be suicide for Pakistan to be seen to invite the US to fight inside its territory. The Taliban, Iran and others would use that as an excuse to further distrupt the country and many people would offer to fight against the Pakistani forces as they would be seen as fighting under American orders because the US have told them to take on the Taliban. By doing the fighting themselves, they are fighting the Taliban forces inside the borders of Pakistan as the Taliban are a clear threat to Pakistan itself. 
Over the last few months it has become clear to the people of Pakistan that they do not want to see the Taliban in charge of the country. A film was shown recently on Pakistani TV of a couple who the Taliban decided were having an affair. They were shot in cold blood, the woman in the back as she tried to run away. Another film was shown of a 14 year old girl being excecuted for adultry by being stoned to death. These and others like it have turned large parts of Pakistan against the Taliban and increased support for the government. 
However, they cannot be seen as being as being under the control of the US. If they do, it will backfire and Pakistan with Afganistan will be in trouble.


----------



## pbfoot (May 8, 2009)

I've been folowing this for a about a month and find it disturbing its almost like Iran in 78 we are watching a nation in flux


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2009)

I am just amazed that people like that exist today.


----------



## Sweb (May 8, 2009)

The PAF (Pakistan Air Force) is currently expanding and sourcing equipment for air-to-ground ops. The problem is that government is so rife with corruption that little gets done until everyone with a hand out is greased. The army is reported to have 15,000 troops on the ground to take on 5,000 insurgents. The reports from their Ops indicate they are making good progress but there's no official bi-partisan confirmation. So, what's to be believed? I'm involved in the PAF's aviation maintenance/supply chain and am currently in communication with their representatives. I am a very small player in the total picture and they are asking me to provide support of a nature that should be at the U.S. State Department level. How can that be? If the State Department was asked for such support I'm pretty sure it would be provided considering the focus of the PAF with regard to the Taliban and other such insurgent forces. But, there would be no _grease_ going that route. Example: I've been asked to provide a couple aerial refueling aircraft in order to extend the combat radius of their planes. If I was successful in acquiring those birds the Paki representatives would receive a handsome sum as a finder's fee. So, whatever happens in Pakistan to counter the Taliban will be very expensive and completely predicated on who got paid what.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 13, 2009)

About bloody time they did something.


----------



## Glider (May 23, 2009)

I read with some interest a report in the paper about a small action in Pakistan. Apparently the Taliban wanted to take over a village in Pakistan but the locals fought back, 5 Taliban were killed and 7 wounded. What I found interesting was that the men of the village were at a gathering and it was the women of the village who did the fighting, without loss to themselves.
I recognise that this was a very small action but when the people fight back, not because they are paid to or because they are part of a malitia, you can be sure that the uprising is in some trouble.


----------



## Amsel (May 23, 2009)

Glider said:


> I read with some interest a report in the paper about a small action in Pakistan. Apparently the Taliban wanted to take over a village in Pakistan but the locals fought back, 5 Taliban were killed and 7 wounded. What I found interesting was that the men of the village were at a gathering and it was the women of the village who did the fighting, without loss to themselves.
> I recognise that this was a very small action but when the people fight back, not because they are paid to or because they are part of a malitia, you can be sure that the uprising is in some trouble.



I agree. What an interesting story. I had some concern that the Taliban might have some backing among the typical Pakistani, but I believe that I misjudged the Pakistani people. They do not want the extremists to take over.


----------



## Glider (Jun 8, 2009)

It has been reported today that the taliban group that caused one of the recent suicide bombings in Pakistan has been attacked by the local tribal group supported by the Pakistan Airforces and has been driven out of the area with the loss of its two leaders.

Its looking as if the Taliban are not having it all their own way in Pakistan and once again its the locals who are taking a leading part. Hats off to them all.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2009)

Glider said:


> It has been reported today that the taliban group that caused one of the recent suicide bombings in Pakistan has been attacked by the local tribal group supported by the Pakistan Airforces and has been driven out of the area with the loss of its two leaders.
> 
> Its looking as if the Taliban are not having it all their own way in Pakistan and once again its the locals who are taking a leading part. Hats off to them all.



Nice!!!


----------



## Soren (Jun 8, 2009)

When it comes to this struggle it is very much a numbers game and the Pakistanis have the upper hand there. Therefore I do not believe the Taliban will be successful in Pakistan.


----------



## Glider (Jun 8, 2009)

I have found a link, details differ slightly but the main points are the same.
Pakistan: Villagers take on Taliban, 14 militants killed - CNN.com


----------

